
Show HN: NoMouseAllowed - dudzik
https://github.com/doodzik/NoMouseAllowed
======
cgore
No mouse on a Mac? What's next, no BSOD on Windows?

~~~
dudzik
I see the irony. Although I sometimes find it helpful to disrupt my mouse
usage. For example when I want to learn new keyboard shortcuts or test a
website for accessibility.

------
j_s
Props for linking the inspiration (also a Mac-only utility) in the README!

